# New 10 gal Guppy tank



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

On the 18th of last month, I had set up a 10 gal tank for my guppies. Although the ammonia and nitrites never got as high as they did in the 2.5 gal and my Betta's tank, they did show up until I had added an airstone. The nitrites quickly depleted once there was more oxygen in the tank.

I had used a different soil this time around that doesn't leech tannins into the water the way the other soil I've used does. I'm quite pleased with this soil and I plan on tearing down my Betta's tank and re-doing it with this soil.

I have a bit of hair algae in the tank but the guppies are nibbling at it and I've been removing it from the plant leaves. I plan on getting some shrimp to eat this up.

*Equipment*

10 gal All-Glass Aquarium and hood
50 watt Mini Elite Submersible Heater
An airstone which will soon be replaced with an air operated ornament

*Flora*

Riccia fluitans
Ceratophyllym demersum
Cryptocoryne beckettii
Cabomba furcata
Bacopa monnieri
Hygrophila polysperma
Ludwigia repens

I do have some Didiplis diandra in there at the moment but I'm replacing that plant with the Cabomba.

*Fauna*

Five male Fancy guppies
One Ivory Apple snail
One Zebra Nerite
Either some Cherry or Amano shrimp will be added to the tank in the very near future. 

Here are some pictures of when I had first set the tank up. They were taken a few days after the initial set up.  As you can see, I did not have much Hornwort at that time.


















Here are pictures of how it looks now. There's not much of a difference but the plants are starting to grow in very quickly. Some Diatoms are starting to form on the glass which is making the tank look a bit hazy.


















Here are my guppies. The first three guppies are ones I had gotten yesterday.

Bo









Leo









George









The guppies in this picture are Dale(at the back), George(in the middle) and Chip who is at the front.


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks GREAT! Nice Guppies


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah looks good!

What lighting are you using?


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you, guppyramkrib and SpeedEuphoria. 

The lighting that I'm using for the tank is two GE 6500K CFL bulbs. It's not much but the plants seem to like it.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice looking guppy home. I really like the bright orange and red guppies, they remind me of my crew. You are soooo smart not to have gotten any females. I've given away hundreds of guppies by now. I've tried to give away all the females a couple times but I always either miss one in all the plants or a fry grows up to be female and the guppy explosion continues. They really enjoy a planted tank though and they seem to help keep algae at bay if I don't feed them too much.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

cs_gardener said:


> Nice looking guppy home. I really like the bright orange and red guppies, they remind me of my crew. You are soooo smart not to have gotten any females. I've given away hundreds of guppies by now. I've tried to give away all the females a couple times but I always either miss one in all the plants or a fry grows up to be female and the guppy explosion continues. They really enjoy a planted tank though and they seem to help keep algae at bay if I don't feed them too much.


Thank you, Cathrine. 

I've been told that I should get some females for the tank so I can feed the babies to my Betta but I just can't bring myself to do that. I do have some hair algae in the tank and I'm quite surprised at how much of it they've eaten.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I had 3 female bettas in my guppy tank for a while and they did hunt down and consume nearly all of the fry, but they also did some munching on the adult guppies' tails (especially the males) so I moved the betta girls to a different tank. I've never actually caught the fry and transferred them to the betta tank to be a meal. Of course with how heavily planted my tanks are I'd probably end up with a new colony of guppies.


----------

